# تمني .... استفسااااار



## اني بل (11 أكتوبر 2014)

أرجو من الأسرة الكريمة :
أن تضع زر الكل من أجل اذا اردنا ان نسأل عن الكل نكبس على الزر ونسأل عنهم جميعااااا
اذا حبينا نضع صورة معينة للكل ...نكبس الزر ... يروح للكل 
على قلبي هالطلب ...

حابة استفسر عن المجموعات الأجتماعية ، مش عارفة أتواصل معهم 
ممكن أخوتي أحبة حد يفسرلي 
ولكم أجمل التحايا القلبية 


دمتم بخير


----------



## +إيرينى+ (11 أكتوبر 2014)

*فكرة حلوة أوى *​


----------



## اني بل (11 أكتوبر 2014)

كويس ..
الموافق ندعمه مع بعض


----------

